# Trainer needed in Orange County, NY



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Is it a good idea to contact the local police dpt and ask if they have a K9 training unit?

Can anybody suggest a GSD trainer upstate NY around Newburgh?

Thanks!


----------



## FeaRx (Jul 24, 2005)

I am also in Orange County, Monroe-Washingtonville area, and looking for a reputable trainer as well. Willing to travel within reasonable distance if needed.


----------



## pglenn (Jun 5, 2005)

How far are you from White Plains? The Port Chester Obedience Training Club is located there. 

I haven't used them myself and therefore aren't familiar with their methods, but have heard good things about them from others. They might be worth a call if the logistics work for you.

There site seems to be down at present but here's the link:

http://www.pcotc.org

Port Chester Obedience Training Club
220 Ferris Ave
White Plains, NY 10603

Good luck in your search.
(914) 946-0308


----------



## brwnigrl13 (May 13, 2012)

*Trainer in Orange County, New York*

There is a great trainer willing to come to your home.

His name is Chris Brown and his cell number is 845.591.3085. His website is 
CBdogworld.com and he is also on Facebook.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

There are a few Schutzhund/IPO clubs in and near Albany if you're willing to travel there. It would only be about an hour and change from your area. PM me if you're interested.


----------

